# MTB Verein Villingen-Schwenningen / Strecke...



## hfly (24. Juli 2018)

Servus,

es gibt in VS keinen MTB Verein der Dinge im Land der 2 Meter Regel treibt. Es gibt zwar den SkiClub Villingen der auch im Sommer z.b das Breitbrunnen Rennen ausrichtet ( und sehr CC Lastig ist), aber es ist und bleibt ein SkiVerein der andere Prioritäten hat.

Seit kurzem gibt es in Bräunlingen den Schellenberg-Trail, getrieben von Vogts Bike'n'Ride ( http://vogts-bikenride.de/ ). Sehr schön zu fahren, Freeride / Downill Lastig mit Anliegern, Kicker, Doubles etc. Aber das Bemerkenswerte ist, es wurde offiziell gebaut von Jugendlichen die man auch dort immer antrifft.

Wie es in Villingen aussieht beschreibt dieser Artikel ganz gut:
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/villingen-schwenningen/kein-interesse-an-singletrails--73088663.html
tl;dr: Kein Verein / Verantwortlicher -> keine Singletrail Freigabe.

Villingen-Schwenningen hat jedoch eigentlich sehr gute Vorraussetzungen. 

- Wir haben Berge (auch wenn nicht so weit abfallend wie auf Westseite des Schwarzwalds) 
- Villingen-Schwenningen gehört mit den größten kommunalen Waldbesitzern Deutschlands ( Knapp 6.000 Hektar sind in städtischem Eigentum ).
- Im Umkreis sind MTB Projekte ( Flowtrail Wutach / Bräunlingen - Unterbränd und Schönwald).
  z.b https://www.dasferienland.de/mountainbiken-im-schwarzwald.html

Wir sind im Kern aktuell 4 Leute ( Alter 30 - 40 ( + ein statistischer Ausreisser) ). Familienväter und hier verwurzelt... 
*Weniger*:  Kilometer - Kilometer / Renngeschwindigkeit Eher: *Enduro* - gemächlich hoch - runter krachen lassen - gemütlich in Biergarten ;-)
Fahren gemeinsam ab & an nach Südtirol, Graubünden etc 

Was will ich jetzt hier ereichen? Grundsätzliche Leute die Interresse haben das sich in VS etwas bewegt also Locals (bzw näheren Umreis). 
Das Ziel sollte sein, der Ansprechpartner zu werden ob durch eigenen Verein oder in Verbindung mit bestehendem Verein ( z.b SkiClub). 
Freigabe von Strecken für MTB ( leider der einzige Weg im 2-Meter-Land). Es soll nicht darum gehen den nächsten Flow-Trail mit tausenden Euro zu bauen und Profis aus Österreich ranzukarren sondern vorhandenes nutzen, freigeben und evtl hier und da verfeinern. 
Partner suchen, aus der Industrie. 

Von daher bitte ich alle Interressierten mit kurz anzuschreiben per PM.


----------



## BeroBionicon (13. August 2018)

Interesse ist da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hfly (13. August 2018)

super. Aufgeschrieben!


----------



## GiantAnthem29 (29. August 2018)

Hi hfly ,

ich komme aus mönchweile und suche auch vergebens nach Trails , wo geht ihr denn immer Fahren ?

ACHTUNG ! ich gehöre leider auch zu der kleinen Gesellschaft der Statistischen Ausreißer ;O)

Lg Sven


----------



## Grizzly71 (25. Februar 2019)

Hallo hfly,
bin gerade auf Deinen Beitrag gestoßen. 
Prinzipell besteht meinerseits auch Interesse das im Umkreis von VS voranzutreiben. Für meinen Nachwuchs (bald 11 Jahre), dessen Freunde und natürlich alle interessierten Kinder, Jugendlichen und wir Erwachsenen wären legale Strecken um VS sicher eine tolle Sache. Ich finde da den Flowtrail in Schönwald z.B. ein tolles Vorbild. Ob so eine Bike-Rundstrecke auf VS adaptierbar wäre ist die Frage. Möglichkeiten gäbe es sicher genug.
Falls das noch aktuell ist kannst Du mich gerne kontaktieren.
Grüße
Markus


----------



## Sven1994 (18. April 2019)

Hallo Zusammen , hat sich derweilen mal etwas ergeben ?

Ich suche vergebens einen Trupp zum fahren , auch heute bin ich wieder mit meinem process 153 unterwegs und wieder alleine :O(


----------



## patrick78 (24. April 2019)

hfly schrieb:


> ...


any news???


----------



## Sven1994 (24. April 2019)

nein glaube nicht , irgendwie antwortet hier keiner :-D woher kommst du denn Patrick ? Bräunlingen richtig ? ich war mal GainAnthem29 , jedoch geht das Konto nicht mehr ... bin derweilen umgestiegen auf Kona Process 153 , bin fleißig am trails suchen , in denkingen gibt es mega trails , haben die locals gebaut , bin ich am WE gefahren , der HAMMER !!


----------



## hfly (24. April 2019)

Hallo!

Doch hier antwortet noch jemand, also ich ;-).

Aktuell liegt es noch auf eis. Habe den Beitrag erstellt, und die Resonanz war relativ verhalten. 3-4 Antworten. Ich denke wenn wir es schaffen 10 zusammen zu bekommen dann ist die Option da. 

Hatte angefragt beim Ski Verein Villingen, aber keinerlei antwort erhalten. 

Wir sollten uns mit allen Interressenten mal treffen.


----------



## patrick78 (30. April 2019)

@Sven1994 ich komme aus Löffingen - genauer Unadingen

@hfly ich kenne noch einige Biker, die aber nicht hier unterwegs sind. So dürfte es den meisten gehen. Ansonsten gäbe es ja nirgends irgendwelche Initiativen. Seid ihr denn mal auf die Stadt VS zugegangen??


----------



## easton95 (30. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich komme auch aus der Nähe von Schwenningen und bin oft mitm enduro oder DH unterwegs.

Seit anfang des jahres gibt es in Königsfeld einen schönen Flowtrail. Kann man auch gut in ne Runde einbauen.

Mfg
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick78 (2. Mai 2019)

Es scheint ja doch auch einiges zu geben.
Vielleicht wäre es auch ein Ansatz, wenn "alle" mal die Trails/Touren irgendwo sichtbar macht - komoot / outdooractive / mybikemap / trailsforks / ... und was es alles gibt. 
Wenn man dort schaut, gibt es in den meisten Zipfeln Baden-Württembergs viele Trails. Nur in unserer Gegend nicht. Wir haben vielleicht keine kilometerweiten Trails, aber es muss doch mehr geben, als das was eingezeichnet ist...


----------



## hfly (2. Mai 2019)

patrick78 schrieb:


> Es scheint ja doch auch einiges zu geben.
> Vielleicht wäre es auch ein Ansatz, wenn "alle" mal die Trails/Touren irgendwo sichtbar macht - komoot / outdooractive / mybikemap / trailsforks / ... und was es alles gibt.
> Wenn man dort schaut, gibt es in den meisten Zipfeln Baden-Württembergs viele Trails. Nur in unserer Gegend nicht. Wir haben vielleicht keine kilometerweiten Trails, aber es muss doch mehr geben, als das was eingezeichnet ist...



Ich war so frech und habe in Trailforks trails bei uns reingehauen.

Werde ich auch weiterhin tun.  Schön häckchen bei unsanctioned gemacht, muss jeder selber entscheiden ob er was auf die 2 Meter Regel gibt oder nicht ;-).


----------



## easton95 (2. Mai 2019)

Also was ich noch gehört hab das in Bad Dürrheim und in Deislingen noch ne Strecke kommen sollen dann wären wir gar nicht so schlecht aufgestellt.
Aber wie sicher das ist weis ich net.


----------



## patrick78 (3. Mai 2019)

hfly schrieb:


> Ich war so frech und habe in Trailforks trails bei uns reingehauen.
> 
> Werde ich auch weiterhin tun.  Schön häckchen bei unsanctioned gemacht, muss jeder selber entscheiden ob er was auf die 2 Meter Regel gibt oder nicht ;-).


und welche??
sieht man die dann nicht öffentlich??
was sich bei uns noch lohnt ist das scheffeu bei mundelfingen! muss ich mal noch einpflegen.


----------



## hfly (3. Mai 2019)

z.b https://www.trailforks.com/trails/heilmannweg/


----------



## Urgestein (24. September 2019)

Wer Trails sucht schaut am besten hier: https://openmtbmap.org/de
Wer dann noch ein Garmin GPS hat findet mit Sicherheit auch die Einstiege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven1994 (24. September 2019)

Hallo ihr lieben, na hat sich noch was getan?  Ich gehe mittlerweile immer in den Bike Park Brandnertal oder Sasbachwalden, hier ist irgendwie tot  jemand Lust abends mal ne runde zu shredden im Kreis Mönchweiler Villingen oder Schwenningen? 

Liebe Grüße Sven Zeisberg


----------



## easton95 (24. September 2019)

Sven1994 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben, na hat sich noch was getan?  Ich gehe mittlerweile immer in den Bike Park Brandnertal oder Sasbachwalden, hier ist irgendwie tot  jemand Lust abends mal ne runde zu shredden im Kreis Mönchweiler Villingen oder Schwenningen?
> 
> Liebe Grüße Sven Zeisberg


Meine Ausdauer ist zwar so gut wie nicht vorhanden aber für ne runde in Bräunlingen oder Königsfeld wäre ich dabei.


----------



## patrick78 (25. September 2019)

Urgestein schrieb:


> Wer Trails sucht schaut am besten hier: https://openmtbmap.org/de
> Wer dann noch ein Garmin GPS hat findet mit Sicherheit auch die Einstiege


Das ist doch "nur" ne Wegekarte, oder?
Da kann man jetzt nicht bekannte Trails markieren, oder?


----------



## OneTrustMan (13. November 2019)

Hat jemand von euch Zeit am Samstag ne Runde zu drehen?
Bin geschäftlich ab Freitag in der Gegend und habe einen extra Tag eingeplant mal die Gegend zu erkunden.
Für die Jahreszeit ideal nehme ich mein neues Hardtail mit.
Meine Unterkunft ist in Villingen/Schwenningen.

Grüße


----------



## Sven1994 (13. November 2019)

Hi OneTrustMan , 

was schwebt dir denn vor ? :O)


----------



## OneTrustMan (13. November 2019)

Sven1994 schrieb:


> Hi OneTrustMan ,
> 
> was schwebt dir denn vor ? :O)


Na Trails   
Der Schellenberg Trail sieht doch lustig aus.
Was gibts da sonst noch?


----------



## Sven1994 (13. November 2019)

ja den könnte man mitnehmen , den bin ich selbst auch noch nie gefahren :O) 

was für ein bike fährst du ?


----------



## OneTrustMan (13. November 2019)

Sven1994 schrieb:


> ja den könnte man mitnehmen , den bin ich selbst auch noch nie gefahren :O)
> 
> was für ein bike fährst du ?


Mein Hardtail ist ein Sonder Transmitter


----------



## Sven1994 (13. November 2019)

geniales teil ! wie gesagt , siehe PN , da kannst du mir gerne schreiben , vielleicht lässt sich was einfädeln :O)


----------



## Daniele99 (20. Januar 2020)

Hey ich schließe mich hier auch mal an, bin auch meistens für ne Abendrunde oder Wochenende am Start. Allerdings bin ich mit einem E-Fully unterwegs. Komme aus dauchingen
Lg Daniele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick78 (21. Januar 2020)

hier geht ja leider nicht viel.
sollen wir evtl. mal auflisten, wer hier aus der gegend alles unterwegs ist, wieviel bikende leute es da jeweils gibt und was die vorlieben (dh, enduro, AM, XC, ...) gefahren werden? vielleicht findet man ja dann doch den einen oder anderen mitfahrer oder auch tipps für trails...


----------



## easton95 (21. Januar 2020)

Also ansich gibt es in Dauchingen und Umgebung sehr viele Mountainbiker quer durch alle Sparten durch nur es sind hier keine unterwegs.


----------



## OneTrustMan (21. Januar 2020)

Ich wohne ab März in Hüfingen und würde sehr gerne mit anderen fahren.
Mache alles von schönen Touren CX, Trail usw. bis Bikepark mit dem Capra.

Gruß


----------



## Daniele99 (13. Februar 2020)

Hey Leute, 

kennt ihr euch mit Trailforks aus? 
wenn ich einen Trail hochlade steht da unconfirmed. Was muss man machen damit er auf der Karte erscheint?


----------



## patrick78 (14. Februar 2020)

Siehe https://www.trailforks.com/help/view/70/


----------



## Wanja2090 (21. Februar 2020)

Hallo, bin der JoJo aus Trossingen Fahre hier 
 auch in der Gegend rum.

Home Trail
Canadian Trail
Borderline
Ligurien Finale 
lac blanc, todtnau Parks

Mein Bike Yeti  SB150


----------



## patrick78 (26. Februar 2020)

Und was ist dein hometrail?


----------



## Wanja2090 (27. Februar 2020)

patrick78 schrieb:


> Und was ist dein hometrail?


In Trossingen Richtung Deißlingen


----------



## Daniele99 (11. Mai 2020)

Hey leuts, 

jetzt machen ja langsam die ersten Trails und Bikeparks wieder auf, habt ihr den Lust mal zusammen ne Ausfahrt zu organisieren und mal einen Tag oder ein Wochenende in bikepark oder ähnliches zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wanja2090 (20. Mai 2020)

Daniele99 schrieb:


> Hey leuts,
> 
> jetzt machen ja langsam die ersten Trails und Bikeparks wieder auf, habt ihr den Lust mal zusammen ne Ausfahrt zu organisieren und mal einen Tag oder ein Wochenende in bikepark oder ähnliches zu fahren?


Servus, wir fahren am Donnerstag Canadian Trail, wenn Lust hast kannst dich ja melden. Pn.


----------



## Grizzly71 (4. Juni 2020)

Daniele99 schrieb:


> Hey leuts,
> jetzt machen ja langsam die ersten Trails und Bikeparks wieder auf, habt ihr den Lust mal zusammen ne Ausfahrt zu organisieren und mal einen Tag oder ein Wochenende in bikepark oder ähnliches zu fahren?


Guten Morgen,
wir (12 jähriger Sohn + 49 jähriger Papa) waren jetzt schon 2x im Bikepark Albstadt und werden in den nächsten Monaten voraussichtlich immer mal wieder 1-3 Tage Richtung Brandnertal, Serfaus, Reschen und Sölden fahren. Gleichgesinnte können sich da gerne mal melden. Super wären natürlich ähnliche Konstellationen mit Eltern und etwa gleichaltrigen "Jungjugendlichen".
Freiburg ist auch immer wieder nett aber wegen der fehlenden Fitness (Vater und Sohn) eher schwierig.  ?


----------



## Grizzly71 (15. Juni 2020)

Ich möchte nochmal den ursprünglichen Grund dieses Themas angehen:

VS braucht einen MTB-Trail.

Als Vorbild gelten die auch schon genannten WutachTrail, Schellenbergtrail, Drop Königsfeld, Ride Destrict Schonach usw. Ein ganz gutes Beispiel ist auch der Klingentrail in Solingen. In wie weit die Stadt hier Interesse hat hängt sicher von einem guten Konzept und Vorbereitung ab. Damit es erst mal einen Anfang gibt habe ich jetzt als ersten Schritt den Jugendgemeinderat angeschrieben. Mal schauen ob es dort ein Feedback gibt.

Sollte ein grundsätzliches Interesse seitens der Stadt bestehen müssen wir natürlich weitere Schritte machen. Hier ist jetzt die Frage ob es im Umkreis von VS genügend Biker gibt die sich dann auch aktiv beteiligen wollen bzw. würden.

Wer hat denn dazu grundsätzlich Interesse. Schön wäre es dann auch wenn jeder seine Ideen, Wünsche, vielleicht ein Projektname, auch Bedenken, sein möglichen Beitrag, vielleicht seine potentiellen Kontakte (Sponsoren, Vereine), ein geeigneter Bereich/Location einfach mal hier eintragen könnte. Ich bin Mitglied im DIMB, von denen kann man auch Unterstützung bekommen.

Mein Favorit wäre ein Trail nach Vorbild des Klingentrails. Ein Bereich mit 2-4 Lines für Anfänger und auch Fortgeschrittene. Als Location fände ich den Bereich oberhalb des Sportplatzes von Mühlhausen geeignet. Der Bereich dort ist relativ wenig frequentiert. Ideal wäre natürlich ein Bereich zwischen Villingen und Schwenningen, wobei es dort wahrscheinlich schwierig wird.

Freuen uns auf Feedback

Markus + Raik


----------



## PaulaJ (17. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Markus + Raik,

zwar liegt Euer Post schon 4 Monate her, aber vielleicht ist meine  Antwort doch noch relevant (war seit Jahren nicht mehr im Forum und habe den Beitrag erst heute gelesen).

Ich hätte auf jeden Fall Interesse, ein solches Projekt in VS zu unterstützen. Ich kenne zufällig jemanden, der an dem Klingentrail-Projekt maßgeblich beteiligt war. Vielleicht könnten wir uns von denen ein Paar Tipps holen. Es wäre super, wenn wir klingentrailähnlich etwas für alle Könnerstufen hätten.

Viele Grüße
Paula


----------



## Grizzly71 (19. Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen Paula,

schön das Du dich gemeldet hast. Kommst Du hier aus VS?

Das Thema ist natürlich immer noch relevant, nur leider hat sich seither nicht viel getan. Der Jugendgemeinderat wollte das Thema bei deren nächster Sitzung besprechen und hat parallel meine Anfrage im Juni an die Abteilung Sport weitergeleitet. Ich habe bisher aber auch nicht mehr nachgefragt.

Laut JGR steht im Haushaltsplan noch Geld für einen Pumptrack zur Verfügung. Wegen der CORONA-Situation wird aber wahrscheinlich das Geld dann doch anderweitig verwendet werden.

Prinzipiell sollten sich erst einmal weitere Begeisterte/Unterstützer finden die Interesse an einem solches Projekt haben. Kontakte zum Bau- und Forstamt (Naturschutz), zu Vereinen (Patenschaft) und Firmen (Sponsoring) wären sinnvoll.

Hast du eine Idee wie man weitere Unterstützer finden kann?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## PaulaJ (25. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Markus,

ja, seit 1,5 Jahren wohnen wir in Villingen. Wir sind aus Bonn hergezogen, deshalb haben wir hier auch nicht so viele Kontakte. Allerdings arbeite ich an der DHBW, wodurch ich vielleicht leichter an Firmen rankommen könnte...Auf jeden Fall hätte ich Lust, das Projekt zu unterstützen und mein Mann sicherlich auch.
Was wären jetzt die nächsten Schritte, die wir unternehmen könnten?
Viele Grüße 
Paula


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (26. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Paula,

ich habe es wie gesagt mit dem Kontakt zum Jugendgemeinderat versucht. Bis auf eine Antwort kam da jetzt leider nichts mehr. Zusätzlich habe ich den Leiter des Jugendhauses angeschrieben, der ist in VS für die Freizeitpädagogik zuständig. Der hat z.B. schon das Projekt mit dem Skatepark betreut und kennt sicher die richtigen Ansprechpartner der Stadt. Da warte ich noch auf eine Antwort.

erste Eckpunkte wären meiner Meinung nach:
1.

hat die Stadt Interesse an einem solchen Projekt / Ansprechpartner?
welche Locations gibt es? Stadtbesitz / Privatbesitz?
Kontakt zum Bau-, bzw. Forstamt  / Naturschutz
Gibt es ein Budget der Stadt / ggf. Fördermittel vom Land?

2.

Werbetrommel rühren
erste Planungen der Bikestrecke
möglichst viele Interessenten / Helfer / Unterstützer finden
Verein als Pate finden / ggf. neuen Verein gründen
Firmen als Sponsoren finden

Du hast geschrieben das du einen kennst der an dem Klingentrail-Projekt beteiligt war. Vielleicht 
kannst du den ja mal fragen wie das dort so abgelaufen ist.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## joshitackeroni (15. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

dann schließe ich mich mal hier an. War mal wieder kurz davor eine lange Mail an alle möglichen Stellen zu schreiben, die daran beteiligt sind, dass es hier nicht vorwärtsgeht in Villingen.

Über Potential unseres Geländes, den schönen Seiten des Mountainbikesports und den touristischen Nutzen muss ich hier vermutlich nichts erzählen. Das sind aber die Informationen, die dringend mal beim Forstamt, der Stadt und allen anderen Vertretern ankommen sollten.

Probleme, die ich bisher sehe betreffen hauptsächlich das Sammeln der Biker im Raum VS. Man kann nicht verlangen, dass sich alle hier im Forum treffen. Einen richtigen Verein zu gründen liegt ebenfalls noch in der Zukunft - der bestehende hat ja wohl den Namen nicht verdient 

Die Frage, ob die Stadt Interesse an einem solchen Projekt hat geht in die falsche Richtung. Wir sollten erstmal zeigen, wie groß das Interesse unsererseits ist. Ob wir mit 500 Mountainbikern durch den Ring fahren, uns auf dem Münsterplatz treffen oder einen riesen Train veranstalten ist ja erstmal egal - der Gedanke kommt hoffentlich rüber. Wer mal am Wochenende in Königsfeld, Bräunlingen, Dauchingen, Dunningen, Schonach usw. war, kann sich das vielleicht vorstellen - da ist ne Menge los .
Aktuell denkbare Ansätze wären eine Facebook-Gruppe, eine Sammlung von Namen inklusive Mailadresse oder ähnliches. Wenn man dann anhand der umliegenden Beispiel-Projekte und der Masse an Mountainbikern zeigen kann, wie groß das Interesse ist, wird einem eher zugehört.

Soweit mal zu meinen Ideen.


----------



## Grizzly71 (16. November 2020)

Wahrscheinlich hast Du nicht ganz unrecht. Auf meine Anfragen bei der Stadt, dem Jugendhaus und dem Jugendgemeinderat habe ich nicht mal eine Antwort bekommen. Scheint als ob im Moment alle mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt wären.
Facebook, Instagram usw. sind nicht meine Welt......da müsste jemand kompetentes aktiv werden.


----------



## joshitackeroni (16. November 2020)

Klar, da gibt's natürlich aktuell wichtigere Themen. Aber die Zeit und auch den Winter können wir gut nutzen, um uns in irgendeiner Form zu sammeln.
Man könnte ja mal damit anfangen, dass wir mit den hier aktiven Leuten eine kleine Ausfahrt machen. Vielleicht am WE in Königsfeld oder ähnlichem Spot treffen. Dabei kann man sich kennenlernen und Ideen austauschen. Da kommt man vermutlich in wenigen Stunden weiter als in zwei Jahren Forumsdiskussion. Danach weiß man wer dabei ist und in welcher Form jeder helfen kann.


----------



## PaulaJ (16. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Punkt ist klar: ohne Politik kriegen wir nichts hin. Die kritische Maße macht sehr viel Sinn, auch weil man viel Unterstützung braucht, wenn es zur Umsetzung kommt. 
Ich bin auch dafür, eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt zu unternehmen und sich dabei auszutauschen. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. Die nächsten Wochenenden habe ich noch nicht viel vor .

Viele Grüße
Paula


----------



## patrick78 (17. November 2020)

joshitackeroni schrieb:


> Klar, da gibt's natürlich aktuell wichtigere Themen. Aber die Zeit und auch den Winter können wir gut nutzen, um uns in irgendeiner Form zu sammeln.
> Man könnte ja mal damit anfangen, dass wir mit den hier aktiven Leuten eine kleine Ausfahrt machen. Vielleicht am WE in Königsfeld oder ähnlichem Spot treffen. Dabei kann man sich kennenlernen und Ideen austauschen. Da kommt man vermutlich in wenigen Stunden weiter als in zwei Jahren Forumsdiskussion. Danach weiß man wer dabei ist und in welcher Form jeder helfen kann.


prinzipiell korrekt.
nur wie willst du das in der aktuellen lage tun??
da müssen wir schon warten, bis die einschränkungen wieder gelockert werden.


----------



## patrick78 (17. November 2020)

das "potential" könnte man wie hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sin...murg-todtmoos-hotzenwald.403589/post-17003594 ermitteln...also per doodle. 
wohnort, alter, interesse an welchem schwierigkeitsgrad...


----------



## Grizzly71 (17. November 2020)

Kennt sich denn hier jemand mit Facebook, Doodle und Konsorten aus. Vielleicht wäre das wirklich ein erster Ansatz da etwas ins rollen zu bringen. Ich unterstütze gerne kenne mich aber damit nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## joshitackeroni (17. November 2020)

Hey jetzt sind wir schon zu viert. Das sind super Ideen Lasst uns doch noch ein bisschen sammeln jeder für sich und dann am WE drüber reden. Nach der aktuellen Situation sollte es ja noch möglich sein sich am Trail zu treffen, ein bisschen zu radeln und quatschen. Wenn sich das noch ändert, dann eben online.
Vorerst wäre mein Vorschlag Königsfeld. Wer dabei ist kann ja Mal Bescheid geben, am besten jeweils mit einem Terminvorschlag. Es geht erstmal nicht darum wie viel ihr tun könnt, sondern, dass ihr Bock habt

Den Rest können wir dann per PN ausmachen. Wichtig wäre auch, ob Uhr noch jemand mitbringt, dass es nicht zu viele werden.


----------



## Grizzly71 (17. November 2020)

Doodle - Make meetings happen
		

geht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joshitackeroni (17. November 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Doodle - Make meetings happen
> 
> 
> geht das?


Sofern du das Alter erfragen willst ja...was soll das genau werden?


----------



## Grizzly71 (17. November 2020)

Doodle - Make meetings happen
		

Terminfindung


----------



## Grizzly71 (17. November 2020)

joshitackeroni schrieb:


> Sofern du das Alter erfragen willst ja...was soll das genau werden?


ich probiere gerade nur mal mit doodle rum.....kenne mich allerdings nicht damit aus


----------



## Grizzly71 (17. November 2020)

Ist Königsfeld z.Zt. überhaupt offen?


----------



## joshitackeroni (17. November 2020)

Ja soweit bisher nichts Gegenteiliges gehört


----------



## Grizzly71 (17. November 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/VS-Trails-102156185057353/

das ist jetzt erst mal ein Versuch um über Facebook weitere Interessenten zu finden. Wie gesagt ich muss mich damit erst mal beschäftigen. 

Jetzt würden wir mal einen "Aufreisser" Text für die erste Seite benötigen.
Ideen?


----------



## PaulaJ (17. November 2020)

Habe schon mal die Seite geliked und mich für den Sonntag angemeldet.


----------



## patrick78 (17. November 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Kennt sich denn hier jemand mit Facebook, Doodle und Konsorten aus. Vielleicht wäre das wirklich ein erster Ansatz da etwas ins rollen zu bringen. Ich unterstütze gerne kenne mich aber damit nicht wirklich aus.


Doodle ja, rest nein


----------



## joshitackeroni (23. November 2020)

Mal kurz eine Zusammenfassung für alle die hier noch mitlesen, aber am Sonntag nicht dabei waren. Wir haben über einige Themen gesprochen. Ich möchte jedes kurz zusammenfassen:
*1. Kommunikation: *Unser Wunsch ist es das Projekt zügig voran zu treiben. Dazu gehört auch, dass es häufig effektiver ist sich einfach mal zu treffen (alternativ Zoom o.ä.) und zu reden als über mehrere Tage hier zu schreiben. Zu Beginn, wenn viel zu tun ist, sind eventuell regelmäßige Meetings angebracht.

*2. Ordnung: *Zudem ist es wichtig bei einem solchen Projekt Ordnung zu wahren. Dabei geht es darum alle Aktionen abzusprechen und Alleingänge zu vermeiden. Es macht eigentlich nur Sinn von Anfang an einzelne Aufgaben abzugeben oder Gruppen für bestimmte Themen abzustellen. Nach außen ist das wichtig zur Repräsentation und innerhalb der Gruppe zur Arbeitsteilung - niemand macht das hier allein, zumindest nicht auf Dauer.

*3. Ablauf:* Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten Interessenten zu sammeln: Facebook, Instagram, Unterschriftenzettel, Online-Petitionen usw. Vermutlich benötigen wir mehrere Kanäle, da Foren und Facebook einem Großteil der jüngeren Biker fremd sein wird. Auch hier ist Ordnung und Einheitlichkeit wichtig.
Der erste Schritt ist jetzt möglichst viele Biker im Umkreis zu erreichen und über ein (oder mehrere) Kanäle auf dem Laufenden zu halten. Gleichzeitig kann man bei den zuständigen Stellen (Jugendgemeinderat, Forstamt sowie Ämter für Jugend, Sport, Tourismus usw.) anfragen, wie das Interesse ist, welche Schritte notwendig sind und ob man sich potentiell die Unterstützung unseres Projekts vorstellen kann. Zusätzlich sollten natürlich die bestehenden Instanzen (Skiclub, Fahrradläden und andere Sammelpunkte) mit einbezogen werden und nach Möglichkeiten der Kooperation gefragt werden. Sobald die Community eine ausreichende Größe erreicht hat, kann man man dann Anfang nächsten Jahres auf die entsprechenden Stellen zugehen und über konkrete Ansätze zu einem ersten Trail , Pumptrack oder whatever sprechen - Hauptsache ist, wir bekommen einen Fuß in die Türe.

Ich bin natürlich erstmal auf euer Feedback gespannt.
Lasst uns doch die nächsten Tage nochmal einen Termin suchen und uns kurz in Zoom treffen - das geht vielleicht auch mal Abends, wenn es schon dunkel ist: 


			Doodle - Make meetings happen
		

Die Zugangsdaten bekommt ihr dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaulaJ (23. November 2020)

@joshitackeroni: gut zusammengefasst  . 
@stormrider1971: es wäre super, wenn wir ein gemeinsames Meeting hinkriegen und eine gemeinsame Strategie festlegenwürden.

In diesem Sinne: einen schönen Euch und bis die Tage


----------



## Grizzly71 (24. November 2020)

@joshitackeroni

Zu 1.
Ich kann leider immer nur kurzfristig zu Terminen zusagen. Abends ist bei vor 20h meistens schlecht. Eine Plattform um Ideen schriftlich zu sammeln wäre meiner Meinung nach sehr sinnvoll. Das muss natürlich nicht zwingend hier sein.

Zu 2.
Bin ich voll bei dir und ich bringe mich gerne nach meinen Möglichkeiten mit ein. Sinnvoll ist sicher auch eine Person die das erst einmal alles koordiniert.

Zu 3.
Wie können wir weitere Interessenten auf das Projekt aufmerksam machen? Als erstes sollten wir uns überlegen was wir wirklich wollen. Eine Art Flyer wäre dann sicher sinnvoll. Den kann man an verschiedenen Stellen ausgelegen/ausgeben und vielleicht auch über die Presse einem breiteren Publikum darstellen. Parallel sollten diese Projekt-Wünsche auch digital erreichbar sein. Wo kann sich ein Interessent melden, eintragen und selber Ideen einbringen? Welche Plattform ist da sinnvoll? (Facebook, Instagram, Webseite.....usw.)

Weitere Schritte machen sicher erst Sinn wenn wir eine größere Gruppe sind.

Jugendgemeinderat, Jugendhaus und Amt für Tourismus habe ich vor Wochen angeschrieben, leider bisher ohne Reaktion. Da müsste man vielleicht noch mal nachhaken.


----------



## Grizzly71 (24. November 2020)

Interessanter Artikel





						Änderung des Betretungsrechts in Baden-Württemberg
					

Evtl. ganz interessant: https://www.jagderleben.de/news/erschlagener-auerhahn-taeter-haft-1000-eu-nabu-zahlen-712021  Hintergründe dazu: https://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/inhalt.auerhahn-getoetet-bis-zu-fuenf-jahre-haft-droht-taetern-in-feldberg.85bb9f2b-4241-43dc-af6f-32682825afa5.html




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## joshitackeroni (24. November 2020)

@stormrider1971 
Ich habe im Doodle mal noch einen späteren Termin hinzugefügt. Wäre wirklich schön, wenn es diesmal irgendwie klappt

Ich bin jetzt auf anraten eine Bekannten, der einen ganz guten Überblick in Villingen hat direkt mit dem Skiclub in Verbindung getreten. Es macht anscheinend schon Sinn die nicht zu übergehen, da sind mittlerweile auch jüngere Leute zuständig, die ziemlich positive unseren Ideen gegenübertreten.

Ich kann vielleicht beim Meeting schon was erzählen.


----------



## Grizzly71 (25. November 2020)

Eventuell klappt es bei mir am Freitag um 19h. Hab's mal eingetragen.


----------



## joshitackeroni (25. November 2020)

Dann halten wir mal Freitag 19 Uhr fest. Ich werde euch jeweils noch die Zugangsdaten zu Zoom schicken. 

Es gibt auf jeden Fall einiges zu berichten meinerseits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (27. November 2020)

klingt interessant.....ob das was für VS wäre?


----------



## joshitackeroni (29. November 2020)

Ich habe jetzt mal die Gruppe erstellt. Wir möchten natürlich niemand zwingen Facebook zu nutzen. Ich denke wir versuchen den Thread hier auf dem laufenden zu halten. Trotzdem wäre es cool, wenn jeder mitmacht, dass ein möglichst großer Anteil der lokalen Szene sich dort sammelt:





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				




Wer noch kein Facebook hat - zuerst ein eigenes Profil erstellen und dann der Gruppe beitreten.


----------



## Urgestein (6. Dezember 2020)

Leider noch recht überschaubar die Anzahl der Gruppenmitglieder :/ Habe es mal noch an ein paar Hansele weitergeleitet...


----------



## joshitackeroni (6. Dezember 2020)

Urgestein schrieb:


> Leider noch recht überschaubar die Anzahl der Gruppenmitglieder :/ Habe es mal noch an ein paar Hansele weitergeleitet...


Hey, cool, dass du dabei bist. Wir sind noch in der Vorbereitung und haben noch nicht mit der Bewerbung der Gruppe begonnen. Wenn du magst kannst du gerne nächsten Freitag beim Meeting dabei sein. Wir planen zurzeit die ersten Posts, Umfragen usw. Jede helfende Hand ist willkommen.


----------



## PaulaJ (6. Dezember 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1158236 klingt interessant.....ob das was für VS wäre?


Habe es mir gerade angeschaut. Man kann sich immer quartalsweise bewerben. Ich denke jetzt haben wir noch zu wenig, aber im nächsten Jahr sollen wir es auf jeden Fall probieren.


----------



## patrick78 (10. Dezember 2020)

Interessant


----------



## patrick78 (23. Dezember 2020)

Ebenso interessant, oder?








						Trail-Thematik in Bayern: Trek kündigt stärkeres Trail-Engagement in DACH-Region an! - MTB-News.de
					

Anlässlich der Aufregung um neue Regeln gegen Bike in der Bayern hat sich Trek entschieden, künftig mehr Einsatz für Trailbau und Legalisierungsprojekte in Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz zu zeigen.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## cännondäler__ (24. Dezember 2020)

@patrick78: Da ich in der Nähe von Waldkirch wohne, kenne ich das Projekt ein wenig. Das Gelände ist dafür super geeignet, da auch stadnah und schnell erreichbar.  Es kommen auch ausreichend Höhenmeter zusammen. MTB-Freiburg hat auch schon ein ähnliches Projekt in Gundelfingen unterstützt, daher wissen die, wie man das anpackt. Hoffe, in VS kriegt man auch so etwas hin. In Elzach ist das leider vorerst gescheitert, lag aber vielleicht an der Herangehensweise. Ich hoffe wir kriegen einen neuen Anlauf hin.


----------



## Epiphastro (30. Juni 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich (Familienvater, 50) habe mir gerade mein erstes MTB zugelegt und mache vom 09. bis zum 23.07. in VS Urlaub. Könnt ihr mir ein paar schöne Trails empfehlen?

Viele Grüße

Frank


----------



## OneTrustMan (1. Juli 2021)

Epiphastro schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich (Familienvater, 50) habe mir gerade mein erstes MTB zugelegt und mache vom 09. bis zum 23.07. in VS Urlaub. Könnt ihr mir ein paar schöne Trails empfehlen?
> 
> ...


Bei Mönchweiler gibt's ein paar schöne Wurzel Trails, aber auch sonst viele schöne Forstwege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniele99 (1. Juli 2021)

Epiphastro schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich (Familienvater, 50) habe mir gerade mein erstes MTB zugelegt und mache vom 09. bis zum 23.07. in VS Urlaub. Könnt ihr mir ein paar schöne Trails empfehlen?
> 
> ...


In Spaichingen haben zwei trails eröffnet. 
und aufm Klippeneck gibts auch paar schöne.


----------



## weisser_rausch (23. August 2021)

Daniele99 schrieb:


> In Spaichingen haben zwei trails eröffnet.
> und aufm Klippeneck gibts auch paar schöne.


ja genau- die sind ja auch absolut Anfängertauglich, die beiden neuen Linien bei Spaichingen. Insbesondere die Blackline


----------



## patrickvs (20. Februar 2022)

Hey 
Ist das alles hier noch aktiv ?


----------



## patrickvs (20. Februar 2022)

Hey. 
Ist das alles noch aktuell? Bin neu auf der Seite mfg


----------



## fabcgn (20. Februar 2022)

Hi zusammen,
obwohl es diesen Thread seit längerem gibt, wurde ich jetzt erst aufmerksam, da dieser durch den letzten Beitrag gepusht wurde.
Ich wohne jetzt seit nunmehr fast 6 Jahren in Villingen und drehe hier meine Runden. Vor Ort primär mit dem XC Bike, trailtechnisch ist ja leider nicht viel geboten (kürzlich wurde das Fahrverbot an mindestens zwei eigentlich recht beliebten Abschnitten auch noch mit Schildern zementiert)
Bei meinen lokalen Ausfahrten ist der Forstraßenanteil (die gibt es immerhin zu hauf) recht hoch. Gegen Ausdauerfahrten im Wald spricht ja nichts, aber unter mountainbiken stellt man sich ja etwas mehr vor ;-)
Aus diesem Grund zieht es mich für abfahrtlastigeres seit zwei Jahren regelmäßig nach Freiburg.
Das lohnt sich zwar immer, allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass es da mehr gibt. Denn während der Stunde Autofahrt nach FR (oder 1:45 mit der Regiobahn) passiert man nämlich von hier aus den ganzen schönen Südschwarzwald.
Ich habe allerdings noch keinen Anschluss zu anderen Bikern in der Region, um neben diesen Menschen auch andere Spots kennen zu lernen. Abfahrtsgeballer erwarte ich nicht, aber mehr schöne "Naturwege" (hallo 2m )
Ich würde daher gerne dem Vorredner anschließen und fragen, ob sich hier etwas getan hat und ob man sich irgendwo anschließen kann? Auch einfach zu Ausfahrten rund um VS ab dem baldigen Frühjahr ;-)

Beste Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## patrickvs (20. Februar 2022)

fabcgn schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> obwohl es diesen Thread seit längerem gibt, wurde ich jetzt erst aufmerksam, da dieser durch den letzten Beitrag gepusht wurde.
> Ich wohne jetzt seit nunmehr fast 6 Jahren in Villingen und drehe hier meine Runden. Vor Ort primär mit dem XC Bike, trailtechnisch ist ja leider nicht viel geboten (kürzlich wurde das Fahrverbot an mindestens zwei eigentlich recht beliebten Abschnitten auch noch mit Schildern zementiert)
> Bei meinen lokalen Ausfahrten ist der Forstraßenanteil (die gibt es immerhin zu hauf) recht hoch. Gegen Ausdauerfahrten im Wald spricht ja nichts, aber unter mountainbiken stellt man sich ja etwas mehr vor ;-)
> ...


Hey 
Suche auch noch den Anschluss an paar Leute  wen du Lust hast können wir mal paar Runden fahren. 😮‍💨 würde mich auch freuen wen sich mehr anschließen.


----------



## Chris2hoch (20. Februar 2022)

jep jetzt wird es wieder Sommer und man kann die üblichen verdächtigen Singletracks rund um Villingen fahren. Mein Geheimtipp mal Richtung Schwäbische Alb fahren. Goßheim, Denkingen, Spaichingen. Das ist von den Trails ne andere Nummer.


----------



## Sven1994 (21. Februar 2022)

Guten Morgen Jungs ! 
Ich würde mich da auch gerne anschließen , bin zu jeder Schandtat bereit  
komme aus Mönchweiler , ziehe aber demnächst nach Schwenningen , bin wachendes jederzeit startklar

Chris sein tipp ist vollkommen richtig , da gibt es mega gute !  

Freue mich schon , euch alle kennen zu lernen ! 

Lg Sven Zeisberg


----------



## patrickvs (21. Februar 2022)

Wen es schon paar Leute gibt könnte Mann ja WhatsApp Gruppe machen ? 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven1994 (21. Februar 2022)

patrickvs schrieb:


> Wen es schon paar Leute gibt könnte Mann ja WhatsApp Gruppe machen ? 😅


haja von mir aus


----------



## Grizzly71 (21. Februar 2022)

Infos bei facebook
*Trails für VS*

Aktuell könnte es am Klosterhof (beim blocwald) bald den ersten "offiziellen" kurzen Naturtrail geben.
Wenn es soweit ist werden natürlich Helfer benötigt.
Sollte das klappen werden dann um Umfeld von VS hoffentlich weitere entstehen.


----------



## Chris2hoch (21. Februar 2022)

Schaufel und Hacke stehen bereit.


----------



## Grizzly71 (21. Februar 2022)

fabcgn schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> obwohl es diesen Thread seit längerem gibt, wurde ich jetzt erst aufmerksam, da dieser durch den letzten Beitrag gepusht wurde.
> Ich wohne jetzt seit nunmehr fast 6 Jahren in Villingen und drehe hier meine Runden. Vor Ort primär mit dem XC Bike, trailtechnisch ist ja leider nicht viel geboten (kürzlich wurde das Fahrverbot an mindestens zwei eigentlich recht beliebten Abschnitten auch noch mit Schildern zementiert)
> Bei meinen lokalen Ausfahrten ist der Forstraßenanteil (die gibt es immerhin zu hauf) recht hoch. Gegen Ausdauerfahrten im Wald spricht ja nichts, aber unter mountainbiken stellt man sich ja etwas mehr vor ;-)
> ...


Hallo Fabian,
wenn das Wetter passt bin ich immer mal wieder zwischen St. Georgen und Hornberg unterwegs. Hier lässt sich auch die Schwarzwald-Bahn ganz gut als Shuttle nutzen.
Gerne würde ich dieses Jahr auch mal wieder einen 2-Tages-Trip mit den besten Trails von hier nach FR machen.
Mehr gerne per PN
Grüße
Markus


----------



## Grizzly71 (21. Februar 2022)

Chris2hoch schrieb:


> Schaufel und Hacke stehen bereit.


Es fehlt aktuell noch eine Genehmigung der Stadt. Das kann prinzipiell ganz schnell gehen, leider aber auch noch länger.


----------



## OneTrustMan (22. Februar 2022)

Sven1994 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Jungs !
> Ich würde mich da auch gerne anschließen , bin zu jeder Schandtat bereit
> komme aus Mönchweiler , ziehe aber demnächst nach Schwenningen , bin wachendes jederzeit startklar
> 
> ...


Oh. Fährst du wieder? 
Gut zu wissen.   😛 


Grizzly71 schrieb:


> Es fehlt aktuell noch eine Genehmigung der Stadt. Das kann prinzipiell ganz schnell gehen, leider aber auch noch länger.


Wie lang/Tief soll der Trail den werden? 
Gibt's da schon Infos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (22. Februar 2022)

OneTrustMan schrieb:


> Wie lang/Tief soll der Trail den werden?
> Gibt's da schon Infos?


Das ist eigentlich kaum der Rede wert.....aber irgendwie muss zumindest mal angefangen werden.
Morgen gibt es wohl einen Vororttermin mit Zuständigen der Stadt. Sobald sich etwas tut werde ich mich melden.


----------



## fabcgn (22. Februar 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> Hallo Fabian,
> wenn das Wetter passt bin ich immer mal wieder zwischen St. Georgen und Hornberg unterwegs. Hier lässt sich auch die Schwarzwald-Bahn ganz gut als Shuttle nutzen.
> Gerne würde ich dieses Jahr auch mal wieder einen 2-Tages-Trip mit den besten Trails von hier nach FR machen.
> Mehr gerne per PN
> ...


Sehr gerne.
Den Felsentrail in Hornberg kenne ich, finde ich ganz nett. In St. Georgen ist mein Büro, wenn nicht Home-Office wäre. Da in der Gegend fahre ich nach Feierabend häufig rum (teils auch mit dem Betriebssportlern). Die Schwarzwaldbahn ist für die Zwecke hervorragend, nur muss man noch die richtigen Touren herausfinden bzw kennen. ;-) Denke dennoch mal, dass ich die Bahn in diesem Jahr wieder häufiger nehmen werde. Vielleicht lässt sich ja mal etwas arrangieren


----------



## PowerPat (23. Februar 2022)

Hey zusammen ✌🏽
ich bin auch auf der Suche nach ein paar Leuten mit denen ich bissle biken kann! 😊
Ich selber wohne in einem kleinem nebenort von Schwenningen und nur 2km von Trossingen entfernt. Ich fahre hin und wieder in Spaichingen bin aber für andere coole Vorschläge / Stecken offen. 
Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch gerne melden. ✌🏽🙋🏼‍♂️
Und bei einer WhatsApp Gruppe bin ich auch dabei! 😎

Viele Grüße


----------



## Chris2hoch (14. März 2022)

Gestern das erste Mal dieses Jahr wieder auf den Singletracks Richtung Salvest unterwegs. Recht gut mit wenig Schlamm. Nur auf dem unteren Teil des Römerwegs prangt jetzt ein Verbotsschild. Ignore und immer hübsch freundlich mit den Wanderern.


----------



## patrickvs (14. März 2022)

Chris2hoch schrieb:


> Gestern das erste Mal dieses Jahr wieder auf den Singletracks Richtung Salvest unterwegs. Recht gut mit wenig Schlamm. Nur auf dem unteren Teil des Römerwegs prangt jetzt ein Verbotsschild. Ignore und immer hübsch freundlich mit den Wanderern.


Hey 
Wo genau ist das 🤭😅


----------



## Chris2hoch (14. März 2022)

patrickvs schrieb:


> Hey
> Wo genau ist das 🤭😅


Wenn man vom Salvest Tiergehege Richtung Kirnacher Bahnhof fährt, nach der letzten Querung eines Forstwegs.


----------



## Grizzly71 (15. März 2022)

Chris2hoch schrieb:


> Wenn man vom Salvest Tiergehege Richtung Kirnacher Bahnhof fährt, nach der letzten Querung eines Forstwegs.


leider das beste Stück


----------



## Grizzly71 (22. März 2022)

zur Info






						Zum Anzeigen anmelden oder registrieren
					

Sieh dir auf Facebook Beiträge, Fotos und vieles mehr an.




					www.facebook.com
				




Hi,
nun ist es offiziell: wir räumen im Rahmen der "Aktion Sauberlandschaft" zusammen das Wäldchen am Klosterhof und das anliegende Terrain auf.
*Wann: *Sammstag, 2. April 2022, 9.30 Uhr
*Wo*: Parkplatz vor Blocwald
*Mitzubringen:* Handschuhe, festes Schuhwerk sowie gerne helfende Hände. Müllsäcke werden von der Stadt bereitgestellt.
Das Areal, welches wir aufräumen sollten, findet Ihr in der beigefügten Datei.
Nach der harten Arbeit gibt es gemeinsames Essen im DRK in Villingen.
Schreibt bitte in den Kommentaren, wer dabei ist.
Lasst uns gemeinsam zeigen, dass die Mountainbike Community in VS existiert und bereit ist, der Umwelt und der Stadt was Gutes zu tun.
Wir freuen uns sehr, Euch endlich persönlich kennenzulernen!
Viele Grüße
Das Team von Trails für VS


----------



## Chris2hoch (22. März 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> zur Info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin mit meinen beiden Söhne dabei


----------



## A7XFreak (22. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen, da hier ja noch vor dem halben Jahr ein paar Leute aktiv waren probiere ich mal mein Glück: Ich wohne ab September in Villingen. Normalerweise bin ich mit dem Enduro unterwegs, aber das im Moment nur eingeschränkt.  Vielleicht hat jemand Lust mit mir ne Runde aufm Gravel zu drehen und mir etwas die Gegend zu zeigen?  Viele Grüße Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris2hoch (22. August 2022)

Leider gerade in Livigno das Schulterblatt gebrochen. Leider ist meine Saison wahrscheinlich vorbei. Villingen is eher überschaubar mit Trails. Tip: Netter kleiner Trailpark in Spaichingen oder die Trails am Klippeneck.


----------



## A7XFreak (22. August 2022)

Chris2hoch schrieb:


> Leider gerade in Livigno das Schulterblatt gebrochen. Leider ist meine Saison wahrscheinlich vorbei. Villingen is eher überschaubar mit Trails. Tip: Netter kleiner Trailpark in Spaichingen oder die Trails am Klippeneck.


Ja das hab ich schon gelesen. Weiß auch nicht was mich geritten hat dahin zu ziehen aber ich hab ja nen Auto. Spaichingen steht schon auf der Liste. Klippeneck ist notiert, danke.


----------



## Chris2hoch (22. August 2022)

Wutachflowtrail iss auch mal ganz nett und ansonsten halt Rad ins Auto und nach Freiburg😄😄


----------



## PaulaJ (22. August 2022)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, da hier ja noch vor dem halben Jahr ein paar Leute aktiv waren probiere ich mal mein Glück: Ich wohne ab September in Villingen. Normalerweise bin ich mit dem Enduro unterwegs, aber das im Moment nur eingeschränkt.  Vielleicht hat jemand Lust mit mir ne Runde aufm Gravel zu drehen und mir etwas die Gegend zu zeigen?  Viele Grüße Florian


Hi Florian, 

falls Du nicht unbedingt sportlich ambitionierte Mitfahrer suchst, fahre ich gerne mit . Wohne selbst "erst" seit 3 Jahren in der Gegend, aber ein bisschen davon kann ich Dir sicherlich zeigen.

Viele Grüße
Paula


----------



## Sven1994 (23. August 2022)

Guten Morgen.,  da würde ich mich tatsächlich auch anschließen 😎 

Einfach bescheid geben wann ihr los wollt,  dann schließe ich mich da an,  bin allerdings mit dem Enduro unterwegs 😟


----------



## A7XFreak (23. August 2022)

Das klingt doch schonmal gut. 😊
Mein Enduro tut's noch aber es knackt halt munter vor sich hin. Können ja dann Mal schauen wann es zeitlich passt.

@PaulaJ  ich komme ursprünglich aus der Nähe von Köln 😉


----------



## Sven1994 (23. August 2022)

ich bin mal so frei und schreibe euch meine Handynummer per PN , dann könnt ihr mir einfach schreiben , wenn ihr möchtet


----------



## easton95 (23. August 2022)

Inzwischen gibt es legale Strecken in Königsfeld, Bräunlingen, Spaichingen und bald auch in Mönchweiler.

Königsfeld und Mönchweiler sind eher breite Jumplines (wobei es in Königsfeld auch noch versteckte gebaute enduro trails hat).

Spaichingen hat 3 Strecken blau schöner flowiger Trail mit schönen tables und Anliegern.
Rot Klassischer enduro Trail Natur belassen.
Schwarz Jumpline mit Riesen Doubles.

Und Bräunlingen hat einen Trail mit verschiedenen Lines und bietet von Sprüngen über Natur Sektionen auch so einiges.

Leider alles nicht ganz so einfach mit dem Rad zu erreichen ohne das es nen Tages Ausflug wird.


----------



## Chris2hoch (23. August 2022)

Wie gesagt, falle nach Sturz etwas aus...aber Klippeneck ist top...als die Schulter noch ganz war:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easton95 (23. August 2022)

Chris2hoch schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, falle nach Sturz etwas aus...aber Klippeneck ist top...als die Schulter noch ganz war:


Tolles Video, gibt da noch ein paar andere Trails die sind aber bisschen versteckt und teilweise sehr steil. Wo geht den der dritte Trail rein den bin ich noch nicht gefahren?


----------



## Chris2hoch (23. August 2022)

Der dritte geht ab, wenn du Richtung Dreifaltigkeitsberg fährst, bei der kleinen Kapelle auf der Wiese. Endet am Schützenhaus.


----------



## A7XFreak (24. August 2022)

Das klingt doch alles gar nicht soo schlecht  es könnte schlimmer sein.


----------



## Wanja2090 (28. August 2022)

Wer hätte dem Gerne mal Lust Spaichingen mal ne Runde zu Fahren? komme aus Trossingen.


----------



## A7XFreak (31. August 2022)

Wanja2090 schrieb:


> Wer hätte dem Gerne mal Lust Spaichingen mal ne Runde zu Fahren? komme aus Trossingen.


Gib mir noch ein paar Wochen dann bin ich dabei 👍🏻


----------



## flyfreaky (14. November 2022)

Wenn ihr mal fahrt, sagt bescheid. Hab nach langer Abstinenz mir wieder ein Enduro zugelegt, und möchte mal wieder ein paar Trails fahren, also wer Lust hat ?! ... komme aus Deisslingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrickvs (14. November 2022)

Bin dabei 🙋‍♂️ muss noch die Woche warten bis Ersatzteil ankommt dann wäre ist startklar


----------



## Grizzly71 (14. November 2022)

Wenn es zeitlich passt wäre ich auch dabei.
Was wäre denn so geplant?
Bin gerne zwischen St. Georgen und Hornberg unterwegs. Hier ist auch die Rückfahrt mit der Schwarzwaldbahn möglich.


----------



## PaulaJ (15. November 2022)

Ich wäre auch dabei! 🙋‍♀️


----------



## Chris2hoch (15. November 2022)

Ich wäre auch echt gerne dabei. Blöderweise hab ich mir im Spätsommer, dass Schulterblatt beim biken gebrochen. Zwar schon wieder paar Runden gedreht, aber so richtig geht's noch nicht, wenn es ruppiger wird. Aber wirklich gerne im Frühjahr. Fände es toll, wenn in VS endlich mal was in die Richtung geht.


----------



## Grizzly71 (15. November 2022)

Chris2hoch schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch echt gerne dabei. Blöderweise hab ich mir im Spätsommer, dass Schulterblatt beim biken gebrochen. Zwar schon wieder paar Runden gedreht, aber so richtig geht's noch nicht, wenn es ruppiger wird. Aber wirklich gerne im Frühjahr. Fände es toll, wenn in VS endlich mal was in die Richtung geht.


uii...das klingt aber nicht so gut.
Wie ist das denn passiert?
Weiter gute Genesung.


----------



## Chris2hoch (15. November 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> uii...das klingt aber nicht so gut.
> Wie ist das denn passiert?
> Weiter gute Genesung.


Bikeurlaub in Livigno mit meinen Jungs. 2 perfekte Tage mit 3500 Tiefenmetern. Dann am 3 Tag so ne blöde lose hängende Kurve...Frontwheel washout...voller Einschlag auf dem Ellenbogen (zum Glück Protektor ) dann war es durch. Kämpfe mich gerade zurück. Normal biken und Alltag geht. Aber ist schon noch ein ordentlicher Weg zurück.


----------



## Grizzly71 (15. November 2022)

Chris2hoch schrieb:


> Bikeurlaub in Livigno mit meinen Jungs. 2 perfekte Tage mit 3500 Tiefenmetern. Dann am 3 Tag so ne blöde lose hängende Kurve...Frontwheel washout...voller Einschlag auf dem Ellenbogen (zum Glück Protektor ) dann war es durch. Kämpfe mich gerade zurück. Normal biken und Alltag geht. Aber ist schon noch ein ordentlicher Weg zurück.



Oh Mann, sowas kann so schnell passieren.
Auf jeden Fall weiter alles Gute.


----------



## fabcgn (15. November 2022)

Hi 🙋‍♂️ 
ich melde auch mal Interesse für ne Runde an.


----------



## A7XFreak (15. November 2022)

Ist ja richtig was los hier. Am Wochenende soll es trocken bleiben also würde ich einfach mal den Sonntag in den Raum werfen. Frage ist nur was und wo man fährt.


----------



## Grizzly71 (15. November 2022)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Ist ja richtig was los hier. Am Wochenende soll es trocken bleiben also würde ich einfach mal den Sonntag in den Raum werfen. Frage ist nur was und wo man fährt.


Vielleicht eine Runde von Villingen - Germanswald - Königsfeld und zurück.
Wäre eben eher All-Mountain.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrickvs (15. November 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine Runde von Villingen - Germanswald - Königsfeld und zurück.
> Wäre eben eher All-Mountain.


Wäre ich dabei  Strecke wollte ich eh mal abfahren 😅👍


----------



## A7XFreak (15. November 2022)

Passt mir auch. 
Wann und wo starten wir?


----------



## Grizzly71 (16. November 2022)

Ich würde es aber vom Wetter abhängig machen.
Vorschlag:
2-3 Std.
Sonntag 10h
Parkplatz TrimmDich Kurgebiet Villingen


----------



## A7XFreak (16. November 2022)

Passt. 
Für Zugezogene: das ist da wo das Gästehaus Tannenhöhe ist richtig?


----------



## Grizzly71 (16. November 2022)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Passt.
> Für Zugezogene: das ist da wo das Gästehaus Tannenhöhe ist richtig?







genau - oberhalb ist ein Parkplatz


----------



## A7XFreak (16. November 2022)

Alles klar. Danke.


----------



## flyfreaky (17. November 2022)

All Mountain, mist ... dann muss ich treten


----------



## Grizzly71 (17. November 2022)

Schauen wir erst mal wie das Wetter wird. Meine App zeigt aktuell was von -2°C bis 5°C mit Regen.


----------



## fabcgn (17. November 2022)

flyfreaky schrieb:


> All Mountain, mist ... dann muss ich treten


Hier um Villingen muss man alles treten. Ist nicht mal AM ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (17. November 2022)

fabcgn schrieb:


> Hier um Villingen muss man alles treten. Ist nicht mal AM ;-)


stimmt eigentlich

Alternativ gibt es eine nette Tour von St. Georgen nach Hornberg mit mehr Abfahrsmetern. 
Zurück kann man entspannt mit der Schwarzwaldbahn.
Macht aber eigentlich nur bei einigermaßen trockenem Wetter Sinn.


----------



## A7XFreak (17. November 2022)

Wetter.com sagt Regen erst Abends. 

Solange man die Tour nicht auch mitm Rennrad machen kann und man sich nicht ins Auto setzen muss ist das ok. 

Die Tour nach Hornberg würde mich auch Mal interessieren.


----------



## patrickvs (17. November 2022)

Treff Punkt steht noch oder ? 
Kommt jemand aus Schwenningen ? Dann könnte Mann zusammen fahren ? 
Auto wollte ich jetzt auch stehen lassen 😅


----------



## patrick78 (17. November 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine Runde von Villingen - Germanswald - Königsfeld und zurück.
> Wäre eben eher All-Mountain.


hast du da bilder oder gps von der tour?
AM bei uns wäre ne feine sache.


----------



## Grizzly71 (17. November 2022)

so ungefähr


----------



## flyfreaky (17. November 2022)

um 10.00 Uhr sagt Wetter.com -1 Grad, da erfrier ich ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (17. November 2022)

Ich würde sagen wir entscheiden das Samstagnachmittag.
Wenn es zu schmuddelig ist verschieben wir einfach.

Letztes Neujahr bin ich bei +15°C und schönsten Sonnenschein in Hornberg rumgefahren. 
Soll heißen: es kommt zwar der Winter aber Biken kann auch im Winter toll sein.


----------



## Grizzly71 (19. November 2022)

Wetter ist für morgen ja eher bescheiden angesagt.
Eventuell würde ich heute Mittag eine Runde bei St. Georgen Richtung Hornberg machen.
Bergab nur Trails / ca. 28km / 800 HM / ca. 3 Std. 

Jemand Lust?
Treffpunkt wäre der Wanderparkplatz Staude vielleicht 12h


----------



## A7XFreak (19. November 2022)

Muss leider passen. Bin erkältet.

Was kostet denn eigentlich die Bahnfahrt zurück?


----------



## Grizzly71 (19. November 2022)

Dann gute Besserung.

Die geplante Tour wäre mit selber hochfahren.
Mit dem Zug wären es natürlich weniger HM, man sollte dann aber vom Bahnhof St. Georgen losfahren.
Kostet ca. 6,- (Bike kostet nichts)


----------



## Grizzly71 (19. November 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> Wetter ist für morgen ja eher bescheiden angesagt.
> Eventuell würde ich heute Mittag eine Runde bei St. Georgen Richtung Hornberg machen.
> Bergab nur Trails / ca. 28km / 800 HM / ca. 3 Std.
> 
> ...


ok.... @A7XFreak ist leider krank und sonst hat sich keiner gemeldet ......war ja auch etwas kurzfristig.
Wir versuchen es einfach ein anderes Mal. Habt ein schönes WE


----------

